# Does Diamond allow members to use facilities when not staying?



## VAlegacy (Feb 27, 2020)

Grew up next to Powhatan in Williamsburg.  My grandmother owned a fixed week there (which was odd bc she lived there too and never exchanged).  She bought in the 80s.
We had a little black card that would let us use the facilities whenever we wanted.  My dad swears she was grandfathered in, and diamond doesn't allow it anymore.
Is this true?  Can I use the facilities at diamond resorts if I don't have a res?


----------



## goaliedave (Feb 28, 2020)

VAlegacy said:


> Grew up next to Powhatan in Williamsburg. My grandmother owned a fixed week there (which was odd bc she lived there too and never exchanged). She bought in the 80s.
> We had a little black card that would let us use the facilities whenever we wanted. My dad swears she was grandfathered in, and diamond doesn't allow it anymore.
> Is this true? Can I use the facilities at diamond resorts if I don't have a res?


Good question. Most resorts have no security so you can just walk in. Diamond Williamsburgs do though.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## nuwermj (Feb 28, 2020)

From Diamond's website:

"Can I use the resort facilities of a DRI managed property without actually staying on site

"As we are sure you can appreciate, such facilities are generally offered exclusively for the enjoyment and use by guests and residents staying on site.  Resort guest levels are taken into consideration along with overall maximum occupancy volumes to (i) ensure residents’ comfort is not compromised (ii) to prevent the facilities becoming overcrowded and (iii) for other health & safety concerns that may apply.  Additionally there are many vacation properties that operate under strict association rules and regulations and should non-residents be allowed access this may breach contractual obligations with the providers of the facilities and invalidate associated insurance policies.

"For the majority of resorts we are unable to extend these facilities to other resort visitors at this time.  We would however request that you contact the resort directly to inquire about their individual policies."


----------



## R.J.C. (Feb 28, 2020)

VAlegacy said:


> Grew up next to Powhatan in Williamsburg.  My grandmother owned a fixed week there (which was odd bc she lived there too and never exchanged).  She bought in the 80s.
> We had a little black card that would let us use the facilities whenever we wanted.  My dad swears she was grandfathered in, and diamond doesn't allow it anymore.
> Is this true?  Can I use the facilities at diamond resorts if I don't have a res?



I would say it depends on the resort. I have used the facilities at both the Cove and the DBR without staying there. At both places I've been told I just can't park overnight there unless on a reservation. BTW, I first bought back at Powhatan and still have my black card.


----------



## VAlegacy (Feb 28, 2020)

R.J.C. said:


> I would say it depends on the resort. I have used the facilities at both the Cove and the DBR without staying there. At both places I've been told I just can't park overnight there unless on a reservation. BTW, I first bought back at Powhatan and still have my black card.


Funny.
We had the same card until eventually all the lettering wore off and was just blank.  The gate ppl didn't care.
Sounds like one of those things that has never been a problem, but if it becomes one they will change their stance.


----------



## mbinpa (Mar 24, 2020)

I too have the little black card and asked this very question several years ago.  The manager 'thought' that when Sunterra was selling the units it was in the contract that owners had access to the property and it's facilities.  The guard house has never not let me in, I just tell them I am an owner - they probably assume I am staying there - and wave me through with a smile.
Enjoy!


----------



## R.J.C. (Mar 24, 2020)

mbinpa said:


> I too have the little black card and asked this very question several years ago.  The manager 'thought' that when Sunterra was selling the units it was in the contract that owners had access to the property and it's facilities.  The guard house has never not let me in, I just tell them I am an owner - they probably assume I am staying there - and wave me through with a smile.
> Enjoy!



When I got my black card, it was pre-Sunterra back when they were an independent timeshare. Didn't know Sunterra still gave out the black cards.


----------

